# Any great mobile coffee - Berkshire / Hampshire?



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Hi all, I'm getting married in October and looking to get great coffee on the menu. So I'm wondering if you've come across anybody that does mobile or event coffee and is truly great?

I'm aware of Tamp Culture as an option and I'm just exploring other possibilities.

Likely I'd want some input on the coffee used and it's just for drinks (no catering etc).

Thanks


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Minor Bites in Godalming or Sweeting Lane in Brighton .......


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

@coffeechap might be able to assist in finding someone









John


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

There's a guy with a really beautiful old splitscreen camper in Worthing, Sussex who does good coffee - think he uses Rave beans. Called The Coffee Camp ( http://www.thecoffeecamp.com/), I think he'd be able to travel, worth a shot.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Rompie said:


> I think he'd be able to travel, worth a shot.


 Literally...


----------

